# Worldwide sea chart site



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

May be of interest.......









Home | C-MAP


Nautical Charts




www.c-map.com


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Interesting choice of chart, at least for me, Allan!
Rgds.
Dave
p.s. Daughter No. 1 got married Saturday past, 07/05.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I do see they want some $$$ for these files.


----------



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

Have used these a couple of times.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

sparkie2182 said:


> May be of interest.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try - OpenSeaMap - The free nautical chart


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

That’s very nice.
Thanks


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyone know if GPS can be integrated making the program a plotter ?.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

John Cassels said:


> Anyone know if GPS can be integrated making the program a plotter ?.


I suspect you would actually have to buy the program to get it to integrate with GPS / plotter.


----------

